# Who the Fuck is Tickler??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Title says it all really ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't you mean Alice?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No, i mean Tickler you silly doodah  ;D

If i meant Alice i'd have fucking said Alice wouldn't i?? ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

not necessarily....

on your last post you meant to say cÃºnt but you actually said cunt......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good comeback old fella ;D 

Who is it though?? A reborn Wattleknobhead or some other stealth reborn lurker?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I am. And who the fuck are you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We are de managemunt


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I am. And who the fuck are you?


Indeed you are


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul 
I reckon he's a ALIEN.
Cos he sure aint from this planet.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul
> I reckon he's a ALIEN.
> Cos he sure aint from this planet.


Think you may be right Carol.

He aint from around these parts, although i reckon he may have been an extra on the League of Gentlemen ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I see Mr Clarkson has set himself up an alter ego and is posting this thread for all to see in a vain attempt to make everyone think "well it can't be Clarkson".

Rumbled :


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

> Think you may be right Carol.
> 
> He aint from around these parts, although i reckon he may have been an extra on the League of Gentlemen ;D


Amazed you felt the need to start a whole thread like this. My comments hit a nerve did they? Maybe a few home truths?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Title says it all really ;D


And who the fuck cares? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Amazed you felt the need to start a whole thread like this. My comments hit a nerve did they? Maybe a few home truths?


No & i doubt it.

Nice one Carlos, i have indeed been rumbled  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mr Tickle:

You appear not to be the brightest bulb in the box, so let me try & explain in very simple terms. As you're trying to be a clever C U N T, but keep tripping yourself up.

This is indeed a public forum & anyone can view, register & post. Given that there are close to 2500 registered users on this forum & many others who just pop in to have a look, there will always be many different opinions, to which every individual is entitled & these opinions will be on many very different topics, but please don't just fucking appear from nowhere & throw out that we're all a bunch of hormone charged sexist pigs, who know fuck all about women & don't appreciate the opposite sex.

You then start up about our actions/comments/humour having possible links to racism & homophobic views which again is total bollocks & who the fuck do you think you are, airing such views.

This is a community made up of many different people & a fair proportion of these people know each other away from the forum & have struck good freindships & even relationships as a result.

If anyone is offended by material posted anywhere on the forum, they have the absolute right to notify a Forum Moderator & action will be taken. One member of the Forum was suspended a month ago for going a little too far with certain postings.

The final point is that this is the flame room & as you may or may not have noticed, there is a warning attached to the front screen, telling people that the content in this room may not be to everyones taste & that its certainly of an adult nature.

Now either chill out & see the funny side or fuck off & get a life. I am not personally attacking you, as i save that for people i know personally.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

> And who the fuck cares? ;D


W7 PMC obviously does!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

> Mr Tickle:
> 
> <snip>


Dearie me, you really need to have your logic cicruits rewired, that's if they were ever installed in the first place.

You seem to be a shallow, unsophisticated, one-dimensional person with very little sensitivity or understanding, and quite incapable of following a logical train of argument. But that's ok, it takes all sorts. I'm sure there is a nice little woman out there for you.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Tickler. Do us all a favour and FUCK OFF back up your own arse you boring bastard.

Go and do your knitting or sort your stamps or go and get a life.

If you apply now you might get a personality transplant on the NHS eventually.

Whatever , please just stop talking shite.
It isn`t big, it isn`t clever and you are just making a tit out of yourself. Several people have kindly offered you good advice which you have chosen to ignore.

So its time for the simple approach:-

FUCK OFF YOU BORING BASTARD.

THE END.
NO FURTHER CORRESPONDENCE WILL BE ENTERED INTO.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

pssst tickler:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mr Tickle:
> 
> ............, but please don't just fucking appear from nowhere & throw out that we're all a bunch of hormone charged sexist pigs, who know fuck all about women & don't appreciate the opposite sex.


Anyone want to 'fess up to being one of the above group?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Mr tickler has decided to leave us :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And THAT would be a shame.... hounding someone out (and that's what happened here :-/) just because they had a deep seated opinion that was far different from everyone elses. 

Lets hope Tickler hasn't really gone. But is just chilling for while.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like Mr tickler has decided to leave us Â :


I could run a book on Mr Tickler coming back under another guise. :-/


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> And THAT would be a shame.... hounding someone out (and that's what happened here :-/) just because they had a deep seated opinion that was far different from everyone elses.
> 
> Lets hope Tickler hasn't really gone. But is just chilling for while.


 ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Dearie me, you really need to have your logic cicruits rewired, that's if they were ever installed in the first place.
> 
> You seem to be a shallow, unsophisticated, one-dimensional person with very little sensitivity or understanding, and quite incapable of following a logical train of argument. But that's ok, it takes all sorts. I'm sure there is a nice little woman out there for you.


Oi C U N T

Your opinion of me above must have been brought about by a reflection of yourself. I don't profess to be ultra sophisticated, but probably far more than you & in case you had not noticed, sophistication is not a big selling point when getting laid or striking up a friendship/relationship with a woman  unless of course you're a sad twat in a tweed jacket & a fully paid up member of the hoity toity (sp) brigade.

Defo not one dimensional, when i woke up this morning i had a very 3 dimensional hard on aided by the fact that a very pretty young lady had her lips wrapped around it (can't imagine what she see's in me though, given i'm so out of touch & not a very nice person, according to you).

With reference to there being a nice little woman out there for me, i'm pleased to inform you that your're absolutely right, several in fact  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> And THAT would be a shame.... hounding someone out (and that's what happened here :-/) just because they had a deep seated opinion that was far different from everyone elses.
> 
> Lets hope Tickler hasn't really gone. But is just chilling for while.


Mark:

Lets hope he fucking has gone, the ignorant twat.

No-one has been hounded out & having a deep seated opinion that is far different from everyone elses is not that healthy & i for one have no issue with him going (if indeed he has).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Are we sure this Tickler person is a 'he'. They never ever mentioned anything at all. We sure this isn't the Clair in question expressing her views in a way that protects her a bit more. But with a comment like this then it's hardly likely really is it:



> But but but .... you say you've got the TT. If I remember right the implication was you'd be TT-less and thus open to offers ............... so if you're TT'ed up then what have us poor blokes got to tempt you with?


(sorry to waste peoples time with this really).

Rhod


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

He's french you know!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

In true internet stalker style I did a search to see what other crap Tickler has been posting, spotted this one. It was in response to another member despairing about scratches etc....



> p.s. mine is 3 months old, I've somehow managed to kerb 3 of the 4 wheels, the nearside front was keyed...


Looks like his Karma has already caught up with him. ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Get yer tits oot. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Defo not one dimensional, when i woke up this morning i had a very 3 dimensional hard on aided by the fact that a very pretty young lady had her lips wrapped around it


FFS - too much information. Yuck...... Â 

Never EVER try and win an argument by saying "I had a blow job this morning......" (although at your age, you should be congratulated for managing a stiffie before breakfast......*lol*)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'm sure there is a nice little woman out there for you.


I doubt it you've not met Mr Clarkson obviously!  ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> FFS - too much information. Yuck......
> 
> Never EVER try and win an argument by saying "I had a blow job this morning......" (although at your age, you should be congratulated for managing a stiffie before breakfast......*lol*)


Yeah. For all we know, you think your alsation's a 'pretty young lady' :-X


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Defo not one dimensional, when i woke up this morning i had a very 3 dimensional hard on aided by the fact that a very pretty young lady had her lips wrapped around it


Was the cost of that included in the tariff for the night before, or did you have to pay the brass extra for the additional service?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Head and Breakfast.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Goblin Teasmaid


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMAO ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is good that me and Paul are good mates, eitherwise he would have hunt me too! ;D


----------

